# Flies and Boxes



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I am kinda new to this fine site. I have spent most of my time here so far in the food and recipe forum. Outdoor cookin is a passion of mine. Another is fly tying and when I can get out to the creeks, fly fishing. I have been tying about ten years. I am still learning. I like to dink up my fly boxes a bit. I use colored sharpies on the foam liner in the lid. If you don't mind I would like to share a few pics here.


----------



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

These boxes look familiar. NGTO maybe? Nice ties. Stealth Bomber is great. Yellow one works best for me.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Those shrimp look GREAT........ I can just see one drifting in the current under a light at night. The Specks would slay them.....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

okimoto said:


> These boxes look familiar. NGTO maybe? Nice ties. Stealth Bomber is great. Yellow one works best for me.


Yep. I am REDTOP on that site. I moderate the food forum over there.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

feel free to share that shrimp/craw pattern there. looks delicious. I like the boxes, well done.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

I used to tye a crawfish pattern very similiar to the last picture. I used hen pheasant feathers for the claws. They "naturally" look like a pincher.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

timeflies said:


> feel free to share that shrimp/craw pattern there. looks delicious. I like the boxes, well done.


Bass Craw

Hook: Streamer size #8-#1
Thread: 6/0 Black
Antenna: 2 Moose Mane 
Claws: 2 Pheasant Breast Feathers
Eyes: Bronze Bead Chain Segment( for larger size use barbell eyes)
Hackle: Olive Variant or Brown
Body: Olive or Brown Chenille
Tail:1 or 2 Pheasant Breast Feathers Clipped

I tie 6 wraps of lead wire under the chenille for more weight

Thanks everyone.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

*Hello from wtbfishin*

That is a nice bunch flies you've got tied up!!
Were those your Fatties I saw here somewhere? They sure did you familiar :yes:
Roger Caylor is showing up down this way soon, he is moving to the Panhandle, if you have not heard, and he is going to get a salt series of his fine flies going down this way as well :thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

wtbfishin said:


> That is a nice bunch flies you've got tied up!!
> Were those your Fatties I saw here somewhere? They sure did you familiar :yes:


Probably so. I am everywhere!


----------



## Beaudog (Sep 28, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Probably so. I am everywhere!


Southeast Fly Fishing Forum? Thought I had seen these boxes over there, too.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Beaudog said:


> Southeast Fly Fishing Forum? Thought I had seen these boxes over there, too.


Yep, I am there as well!:thumbup:


----------

